# got a couple 420 questions.



## longdude17 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok, first off i know im nit picky...its bc im an engineer....go ahead bash away lol, but the more i think about it the more it bothers me. 

I have an 08 rancher 420 with about 10 tanks run through it...no mods other then a 1.5" snorkel and mud lite tires. I put the snorkel on 2 rides ago played in a few water holes, doing water wheelies no biggie, checked my box after each hole...zero water, siliconed up everything nice and tight. all is peachy, runs like a top

Question is... as i was unloading the bike after the last ride, i noticed when i cranked it up (after sitting for a week and half) that a little Blackish smoke came out when i blipped the throttle and it smelling like gas, I didnt get to check it after it warmed up ( unloaded the bike and moved it 50 yards so maybe 2-3 min run time)

Is it possible that im running rich on startup? Is this a common thing? 

I dont recall it ever doing this, and I KNOW ive not gotten anything in the motor.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Not sure about the rancher but if I have mine on the trailer and forget to turn the fuel lever to the off position, the vibration will cause to float to bounce and cause minor flooding. Could it possible this is what you're experiencing? Always shut the gas off when you haul it. Something else that may be causing it, air blowing into or across the snorkel at highway speeds will do strange stuff to the fuel level in the carb.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> air blowing into or across the snorkel at highway speeds will do strange stuff to the fuel level in the carb.


 
^my buddies 650 SRA had to have a screw on cap on his airbox snork because it filled the exhaust with gas VERY badly after a hr long trip in the back of the truck....


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

my rancher did this to, may have been from the pipe? but it should be fine


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

like bruin said its the wind blowing down the snorkle that pulls gas into the cyl. and if on a long trip sometimes the cyl. will vapor lock from all the gas in it . need to put a cap or stuff a rag in it . i use a tennis ball in mine


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

The 1.5'' snork is prob causing a little bit of a rich condition , switch to 2'' and eleminate that problem


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

wood butcher said:


> like bruin said its the wind blowing down the snorkle that pulls gas into the cyl. and if on a long trip sometimes the cyl. will vapor lock from all the gas in it . need to put a cap or stuff a rag in it . i use a tennis ball in mine


Not possible, Rancher 420s are EFI. The problem is Honda setup the Ranchers too rich out of the box, as hondarecoveryman mentioned the 1.5" snorkle may be exaggerating an already present problem, a 2" intake snorkle will definately help the situation. The reason you noticed it is probably just cause it was cold at the time. I've got a HMF Swamp Series and a fully 2" intake snorkle and no programmer at all and my plug color is still nearly perfect, that should give you an idea at how rich they are setup out of the box.


----------

